# Cavaliers OR Warriors



## tk-hassan (Jun 2, 2015)

Any NBA fans here? Who will win NBA 2015 Finals Cavaliers or Warrior ?


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a real good matchup. It's honestly going to come down to the role players... Shump, Tristan, Perkins and more JR and Irving. Warriors need Klay and Green playing at their usually high level, Iguildala has to show his experience here, and Lee and Bogut simply need to do work in the post vs Mozgov .

Curry and Lebron are of course going to be lights out each and every night. I don't really expect either of them to lose 2 games in a row..both teams are going to correct whats need quick. 

I'm going to give a slight edge to the Warriors, but that will come back to haunt me. LBJ is the best player in the league and you can simply never count hi, nor his ambition to win out.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 2, 2015)

As a Miami Heat fan I'll be in full hate-mode watch.

My heart: Warriors in a sweep.

Likely reality: I don't see LBJ losing...LBJ in 6.


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll take Cleveland.     That city like Buffalo could stand to finally win anything


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 3, 2015)

Cavs of course!


----------



## clarity (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't particularly care who wins the championship, but I would rather it not be Cleveland. I think Lebron is a great player, and I would be happy for him to take a team from nothing to a playoff champion in the first year there. The issue with me lies in how Cleveland fans react win they win things. They are more pompous than Dallas Cowboys fans after a big win, and I don't want to deal with that for a year.

Go Warriors!


----------



## devonblzx (Jun 3, 2015)

clarity said:


> The issue with me lies in how Cleveland fans react win they win things. They are more pompous than Dallas Cowboys fans after a big win, and I don't want to deal with that for a year.


The way San Francisco fans react is much better.  (After Giants World Series)



But anyways, I'm from Michigan, I can't root for Cleveland.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 3, 2015)

Not really into football.


----------



## devonblzx (Jun 3, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Not really into football.


I hope they hit a touchdown on the inbound play of the final period?


----------



## clarity (Jun 3, 2015)

devonblzx said:


> The way San Francisco fans react is much better.  (After Giants World Series)
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, I'm from Michigan, I can't root for Cleveland.


I wasn't really referring to how they act in the city. They can do whatever they want to their home. I was referring to how the people who have left Cleveland act.


----------



## Nick_A (Jun 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see what Chef Curry cooks up.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 3, 2015)

tk-hassan said:


> Any NBA fans here?


Network Behavior Analysis?  I try to avoid NBA discussions because they usually turn into a NBA tools vs IDS tools debate.


----------



## tk-hassan (Jun 11, 2015)

With Cavaliers leading 2-1 , tonight it is a must win game for the Warriors , if they can't win tonight , it will be all over for them.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2015)

Watching the NBA finals again   Competitive.

Lucky I missed Thursday's blowout... Tuesday's game was a nailbiter.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2015)

These guys, all that money and they miss free throws 8 year olds could make all day long... 

GRR!

End of this game is going to be 3 minutes that takes probably a whole hour.


----------



## tk-hassan (Jun 16, 2015)

It is now 3-2 to Warriors and it looks like LeBron has to be on top of his game in the final two games to win his team the FINALS


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 16, 2015)

Warriors won.
 

Sad day in Believeland.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

I missed the game tonight been busy.

Lebron had to have set a gazillion records in this series.. Like his minutes played were outrageous.  He was so spent Game 3, he was on IV fluids the next day.

The guy is good, but takes a team to win in the pros.


----------

